# need help, odd address



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

This address was at the end of an email I was sent, and it looks very dodgy, could anyone help work out where it is?

Scouts, PO Box 245, La Manga Club, Murcia 30389, SPAIN


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it certainly looks as if it's from where it says it is ... ie it's the right post code and googling the addy just comes up with a scout leaders thing...so.......doesn't look terribly dodgy??!


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Well it certainly looks as if it's from where it says it is ... ie it's the right post code and googling the addy just comes up with a scout leaders thing...so.......doesn't look terribly dodgy??!


it's the scout bit which is more the dodgy bit as from people I've spoken to, they're using various copyrighted things which they can't do, the address seemed odd as from what I found it was a golf club.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

But isnt a PO Box just where someone collects their mail from?? And I believe that Club La Manga is in a large area and would probably hold PO boxes for local folk. PO boxes are quite common in Spain as the letter box in the front door thing isnt used and posties tend to deliver to a central point more often than not

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But isnt a PO Box just where someone collects their mail from?? And I believe that Club La Manga is in a large area and would probably hold PO boxes for local folk. PO boxes are quite common in Spain as the letter box in the front door thing isnt used and posties tend to deliver to a central point more often than not
> 
> Jo xxx


I was just having a dig around too & thought the same

it's probably just someone renting a postal box



seems to be someone who makes badges for scout groups & so on


----------



## DesktopCommando (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends what was in the email to get your attension, now if it was someone offering you £40,000,000 because your there long lost uncle from Nigeria, then file it in the bin.

But google scouts in murcia, and contact the locals or setup a disposable email address and reply to it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this it ? 

Copyright


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There doesn't seem anything "Dodgy" about a PO Box number unless you are being coerced into giving information, private details or dosh to the holder. Were you??


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

the site linked was the one, and you have to pay for programmes, also did some digging about and the person who owns it doesn't seem to be linked to the Murcia Group that offers Scout Assoication scouting.

The problem is you pay for a programme, which you shouldn't have to do and isn't the scouting way, although there is a county in the uk that does it, but the money goes back into scouting if any profit is made and they are recognised by HQ, by the looks of it, this person isn't.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crc said:


> the site linked was the one, and you have to pay for programmes, also did some digging about and the person who owns it doesn't seem to be linked to the Murcia Group that offers Scout Assoication scouting.
> 
> The problem is you pay for a programme, which you shouldn't have to do and isn't the scouting way, although there is a county in the uk that does it, but the money goes back into scouting if any profit is made and they are recognised by HQ, by the looks of it, this person isn't.


so report it to the Scouting Assoc


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

It does seem strange that you have to create a password & log in to the site and it doesn't really tell you what it is offering (? planners?). There are a couple of stupid testimonials added just to give the site some authenticity. If you weren't expecting a message from this site leave it alone!
Remember curiosity killed the cat (in this case substitute for hard drive)


----------

